# anyone got a place in silver fern 2011/2010?? plz share the info here!



## cathlin (May 4, 2011)

I got in one of the 300 places this year!!! :clap2:
now i m preparing the documents.
the only thing i m now worried is that my qualification is not high enough.
i hold a bachelor degree in Science.
i heard that the higher your qualification, the easier to get this visa.
Is a bachelor degree high enough to get approval in this visa?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

cathlin said:


> I got in one of the 300 places this year!!! :clap2:
> now i m preparing the documents.
> the only thing i m now worried is that my qualification is not high enough.
> i hold a bachelor degree in Science.
> ...


Congratulations! 

And don't knock that bachelor degree! I don't think having a higher level of qualification would have given you that many extra points.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Good luck!


----------



## gugly (Jun 15, 2011)

*slected among 300 quota of 2011*

Hi,
I am selected for this year's quota,ready with required documetns,will besending in a day oer2.

my query is if anybody knows how to hire a consultant and get job offer before leaving for NZ.
I have 6 yrs of experience in telecom domain,,


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

gugly said:


> Hi,
> I am selected for this year's quota,ready with required documetns,will besending in a day oer2.
> 
> my query is if anybody knows how to hire a consultant and get job offer before leaving for NZ.
> I have 6 yrs of experience in telecom domain,,



Hi,

Can you share your experience with Silver Fern Application. How did you manage to lodge your application just in time? I am looking to get a place on Apr-27-2012 and looking for some guidance. I created my application for Silver Fern and saved day before yesterday, but today I can't access the same. I see the status as 'Completed pending submission'.

Any help in this matter will be highly appreciated!!!

Thanks


----------

